# What plant would do well?



## gvanhoosier (Jul 15, 2014)

Hello, I caught a smaller wolf spider the other day and I was wanting to put a live plant in the container for it to hide in.  The "critter keeper" (one like you would keep a tarantula in) has about an inch of dirt mixed with potting soil in it.  Is this enough to keep anything alive to plant in here?  What would you suggest?


----------



## MarkmD (Jul 15, 2014)

I don't suggest using live plants with a, wolf spider, cause they don't need much humidity that plants produce,,plastic is better as they need no attention.


----------

